

Math gender gap uncorrelated with gender equality, parental expectations. - yummyfajitas
http://www.economics.harvard.edu/faculty/fryer/files/fryer-levitt%2Bgender.pdf

======
iskander
Interesting:

"...these cross-country data are consistent with the hypothesis that mixed-
gender classrooms are a necessary component for gender inequality to translate
into poor female math performance"

